# cichlid with eye problem



## dpwell (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi

I noticed this puffy and swollen eye after a tank cleaning - I may have inadvertently hit the fish, I'm not sure. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like pop eye I would remove him to hospital tank and treat with myacin or other antibiotic for pop eye!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

dpwell said:


> Hi
> 
> I noticed this puffy and swollen eye after a tank cleaning - I may have inadvertently hit the fish, I'm not sure. Thanks for any advice.
> View attachment 59729


It is not as easy as you think to damage an eye of a fish while you are doing tank cleaning. They can swim away pretty fast.

By the look of it, it is most likely pop eye which is related to water issue. You can remove it and treat it in another tank. But my suggestion is to just keep your water clean and do more often water changes. Monitor your water parameter. It should heal itself with just clean water.


----------



## KeyLime (Jun 29, 2014)

Does it fight with any other fish or get picked at?


----------



## dpwell (Jan 4, 2013)

KeyLime said:


> Does it fight with any other fish or get picked at?


There's another cichlid that was quite aggressive towards it for a while but lately the situation has improved.

I bought something called melafix and am trying that.

Thanks.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

That stuff is no good imho do what Charles suggested he knows!! it is water conditions..I agree if he don't get better in a few days or starts getting worst I would remove and use Maracyn!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a discus with an eye that looked like that - he pricked his eye on a plant stem when getting chased and was blind on that side afterwards. I would suggest putting him in a hospital tank with frequent water changes if you have a hospital tank, if not try to up your water change regime on your main tank. I would NOT treat with medicine, it could further stress the fish and reduce its immune system!


----------



## KeyLime (Jun 29, 2014)

I agree on clean water...many partial water changes, or every time you get a chance take a bucket of water out and put in fresh - 5% changes no dechlor, you can keep a tub or even a bucket of water filled for a few hours so as to degas a bit, which is helped by a heater and bubbler or small powerhead, but really it's ok to do 5% straight from the tap if need be. Keep doing the 5% over and over.
If you can age the water in a tub, then you can do bigger changes to get it clean faster.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

I've had good results treating with clean water and epsom salt 1/2 tsp - 1 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

i had same thing happen to a cardinal tetra, even though i had kept up with water changes, i think my plants where not doing well at the time, anyways... i just did more frequent water changes and it went away on it's own. No medication at all. I suggest trying what charles suggests and keep a close watch on it.


----------



## dpwell (Jan 4, 2013)

Tazzy_toon said:


> i had same thing happen to a cardinal tetra, even though i had kept up with water changes, i think my plants where not doing well at the time, anyways... i just did more frequent water changes and it went away on it's own. No medication at all. I suggest trying what charles suggests and keep a close watch on it.


OK thanks for the suggestions - I'll try frequent water changes.


----------



## dpwell (Jan 4, 2013)

Update: sadly, the fish died. I'll know what to do next time.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, you'll still probably want to keep up with extra water changes so other fishes don't suffer. I didn't ask initially, but have you tested the water recently?


----------



## dpwell (Jan 4, 2013)

i had the water tested at my local store a couple of week ago - it was fine apart from lacking carbonate hardness. 

cheers,


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Believe it or not, i had my water tested at Petsmart one time and he told me that everything was fine but since i didn't have any ammonia in my tank, it must be new because all tanks have a little ammonia in it. Now i do the tests myself. lol


----------

